# Equalizer & Accurian 5.1 Home Theater Receiver



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

I've got an Accurian 5.1 channel surround Stereo Receiver and a Kenwood 1070KE Stereo Graphic Equalizer. The whole problem is, the Accurian 5.1 receiver does not have a "Tape Monitor" button/switch so any effects the Equalizer creates for room acoustics, it never reaches the loudspeakers. Is there any way known to man, around this, other than getting a two channel Stereo receiver. Also I just got a vintage pair of JBL L56 speaker/montiors at the pawn shop. They wanted $80.00, and I was willing to pay it, but I noticed a couple problems. One of the pair didnt work and there was a rattle inside when we brought it up to the counter. The same one, part of the Woofer Surround (Butyle Rubber) had a slit in it. I got a discount for the slit surround and then got the pair for $37.00 when he noticed one of the pair didnt work, at all. I got home, cleaned themm up, removed the 10" Woofer and found a .068uf =/-20% capacitor blown apart. The rattle was one of the coils broke away from the Cross-over PC board. Anyway, they're all fixed and sound great!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

James,

Even if there was a tape monitor loop to connect the equalizer, it wouldn’t do you much good. With the tape monitor engaged, you only get Dolby Pro-Logic, not Dolby Digital, since the tape loop is an analog signal path. So, you’d be missing out on the discrete 5.1 audio for DVD and HD broadcasts.

The only “work-around” is if your receiver has both pre-out and main-in jacks. If not, you have to use an outboard amp and connect the EQ between it and the receiver’s pre-out jacks.

Congrats on the JBL fix. You can do a “band aid” on the woofer with the split surround, too. Just spread a thin layer of silicone across it, but on the back side. Once it sets up, it should hold everything together and be practically invisible from the front.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Wayne, yeah I've already put the band-aid on the woofer, and they sound great. As for the Receiver, I'll give it once over tomorrow and see what its got for pre-outs, etc. Thanks again man, appreciate it!


----------

